# Разное > Курилка >  Учения ВМФ

## fulcrum

У кого есть информация по проходящим (или уже прошедшим) совместным учениям ВМФ России и США "Военно-морской орел" (по-моему) которые проводятся во Владивостоке? А то поисковик какую-то хрень постоянно выдает! :Mad:

----------


## AC

> У кого есть информация по проходящим (или уже прошедшим) совместным учениям ВМФ России и США "Военно-морской орел" (по-моему) которые проводятся во Владивостоке? А то поисковик какую-то хрень постоянно выдает!


А Вы наберите вместо "Военно-морской" слово "Тихоокеанский"... Должно помочь...  :Smile: 
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/10/10_10/4_01.html
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1274/8948...shtml?id=31390
http://www.mil.ru/848/1045/1274/8948...shtml?id=31370

----------


## fulcrum

> А Вы наберите вместо "Военно-морской" слово "Тихоокеанский"... Должно помочь...


 Cпасибо! :Redface:

----------


## fulcrum

Кстати о флоте-Кузя опять вернулся в Мурманск, опять надстойка видна с конечной автобуса 10-ки, что в Росте.

----------


## AC

> Кстати о флоте - Кузя опять вернулся в Мурманск, опять надстойка видна с конечной автобуса 10-ки, что в Росте.


Ну надо ж ему где-то зимовать...  :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

> Ну надо ж ему где-то зимовать...


Не, он опять ушел...

----------


## AC

> Не, он опять ушел...


Ничего, вернется... Ему ж опять ремонт требуется:
http://www.gostorgi.ru/z/tender.php?...c9MSZwYWdlPTMz
 :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

> Ничего, вернется... Ему ж опять ремонт требуется:


 хех... эт я и так знаю!  :Smile:

----------


## fulcrum

Какой такой тендер???? Его ж обычно всегда 35 СРЗ чинит!

----------


## OKA

Подходящая ветка.

"Москва. 27 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - Компенсировать потерю Черноморским флотом разведывательного корабля "Лиман" может новый корабль "Иван Хурс", который, как ожидается, будет спущен на воду в мае, считает бывший начальник главного штаба ВМФ РФ адмирал Виктор Кравченко.

"Естественно", - сказал Кравченко "Интерфаксу", отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.

"К концу года он, наверное, вступит уже в строй", - сказал Кравченко в 1996-1998 годах занимавший должность командующего Черноморским флотом.

По его словам, "Иван Хурс" превосходит по техническим характеристикам затонувший корабль.

"У него новая аппаратура, возможности увеличились в разы", - отметил адмирал.

Ранее Минобороны РФ сообщило о том, что корабль Черноморского флота "Лиман" затонул в Черном море после столкновения с судном "Ашот-7". Столкновение произошло в 11:53 в 40 км к западу от пролива Босфор, принадлежность судна в данный момент устанавливается, сообщили в Минобороны.

Все члены экипажа корабля спасены.

В конце января корабль вернулся из похода в Средиземное море. Он выполнял задачи в составе постоянного оперативного соединения ВМФ России в Средиземном море."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/560320


"Москва. 28 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - С российского разведывательного корабля "Лиман", который накануне затонул в Черном море, было эвакуировано все съемное специальное оборудование, документация, оружие и боеприпасы, сообщили в Министерстве обороны России.

"Все съемное специальное оборудование, документация, оружие и боеприпасы экипажем корабля была эвакуированы на спасательные средства, а затем благополучно доставлены на базу Черноморского флота в Крыму", - сообщили в военное ведомстве РФ.

В Минобороны РФ ранее сообщили, что все члены экипажа также доставлены на базу Черноморского флота самолетом Минобороны РФ.

Судно "Лиман" затонуло 27 апреля в 40 км северо-западнее пролива Босфор после столкновения с иностранным грузовым судном. По данным СМИ, в районе, где затонул "Лиман", глубина - 85-95 метров.

"Благодаря проявленному мужеству и грамотным действиям российского экипажа при борьбе за живучесть, корабль, получивший пробоины ниже ватерлинии, в двух отсеках машинного отделения оставался на плаву почти три часа", - отметили в Минобороны РФ."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/560445



" О затонувшем разведывательном судне "Лиман"



Викс: "Это вообще то нормально, что гражданская посудина (скотовоз !)  выписывает такие кульбиты  в зоне пролива, да еще и в туман?" ..."
- он подавать сигналы СОС начал перед и после столкновения, до этого шлепал по прямой к Босфору.
- было сообщение о закрытии пролива по тману и все суда или дрейфовали/ стояли на якоре в ожидании открытия.
- ну и если очень интересно, просто посмотрите его маневры по времени. Столкновение, писали, произошло что-то в 11:40 а затонул "Лиман" в 15:48. (по Москве) Вот до 11:40 и смотрите его маневры.
Вчера в районе было три наших судна, обратил внимание на дноуглубитель, он и сейчас там.


а сейчас посмотрел его маневры со вчера... вот такие интересные.



Вот EHA News фотографии с места событий и эвакуацию экипажа выставила.

  

Познавательно :

https://glav.su/members/38285/

О затонувшем разведывательном судне "Лиман": diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

Морской котик- теперь звезда))



"МОСКВА, 1 мая – РИА Новости. Минобороны России опубликовало в официальном аккаунте в Facebook фотографию первого кота, который участвовал в дальнем морском походе к берегам Сирии.

В комментариях к записи пользователи посетовали, что ведомство не сообщило кличку "героического кота", и предложили называть его Матроскиным.

На публикацию обратила внимание и зарубежная пресса. Британская Telegraph отметила, что у российского кота более опасная работа, чем у его собратьев из Вестминстера, которые "главным образом встречаются с иностранными послами и ловят мышей".

"Хотя у России и Запада много разногласий, любовь к кошкам – это то, что их объединяет", — написала газета..."

https://ria.ru/world/20170501/1493440182.html

https://www.facebook.com/14922523243...type=3&theater


Про "Лиман" :

"Москва. 1 мая. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Опытовое судно проекта 11982 "Селигер" Черноморского флота (ЧФ), располагающее возможностями для глубоководных исследований, вышло в район гибели среднего разведывательного корабля (СРК) "Лиман" ЧФ, который затонул 27 апреля недалеко от входа в пролив Босфор. Это следует из данных международной автоматической идентификационной системы AIS.
       Ранее сообщалось, что к месту гибели "Лимана" был отправлен спасательный буксир СБ-739 ЧФ.
       "Концентрация этих судов в месте гибели "Лимана" может свидетельствовать о том, что рассматриваются варианты, связанные с исследованием возможности подъема СРК, или части его специальной аппаратуры", - заявил "Интерфаксу-АВН" эксперт в области ВМФ.
       Опытовое судно проекта 11982 "Селигер", построенное на Прибалтийском судостроительном заводе "Янтарь" (входит в Объединенную судостроительную корпорацию) для ВМФ России, был включен в состав Черноморского флота России 25 декабря 2012г.
       На ЧФ это единственное судно с динамическим позиционированием. Оно предназначено для проведения различных научно-исследовательских работ в интересах тех или иных направлений боевой подготовки ВМФ, в частности глубоководных исследований.
       Проект разработан в ЦМКБ "Алмаз". Длина судна составляет 59,7 м, ширина - 10,8 м, водоизмещение - около 1117 т. Скорость судна - 13 узлов, дальность плавания - 1000 миль, экипаж - 16 человек.
       СРК ЧФ "Лиман" затонул 27 апреля в Черном море после столкновения с иностранным судном. Столкновение произошло в 11:53 в 40 км к западу от пролива Босфор. По официальным данным Минобороны РФ, российский военный корабль затонул, получив пробоину правого борта ниже ватерлинии. По данным Минобороны, все члены экипажа корабля живы и доставлены в Россию."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=449938

----------


## OKA

"Загадки во тьме" ))

" К берегам Турции прибило ящики с боеприпасами с затонувшего «Лимана»

К побережью турецкой провинции Сакарья прибило ящик с боеприпасами с затонувшего 27 апреля в Черном море разведывательного корабля «Лиман» ВМФ России.

Ящик обнаружили рыбаки в районе Карасу, о чем проинформировали местную администрацию.

Накануне в районе Кайнарджа были обнаружены еще два ящика с боеприпасами с "Лимана".

Средний разведывательный российский корабль «Лиман» столкнулся в Черном море с грузовым судном, шедшим под флагом Того.



Справа на фото - ведомость с "Лимана".

В результате российское судно получило пробоину и затонуло спустя три часа после того, как команды береговой охраны Турции спасли его экипаж. Столкновение произошло в 18 морских милях к северу от побережья Турции в районе мыса Кильос."

К берегам Турции прибило ящики с боеприпасами с затонувшего «Лимана»: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

" 13 мая - День Черноморского флота ВМФ России

13 мая отмечается 234-я годовщина со дня создания Черноморского флота (ЧФ) Военно-морского флота (ВМФ) России. День Черноморского флота был установлен приказом главнокомандующего ВМФ России адмирала флота Феликса Громова "О введении годовых праздников и профессиональных дней по специальности" от 15 июля 1996 г.


В Севастополе в День Черноморского флота проходит торжественное возложение венков и цветов к памятнику Екатерине II и молебен во Владимирском соборе - усыпальнице русских адмиралов.

История флота

Флот был основан по указу императрицы Екатерины II после присоединения Крыма к России. Его ядро составили корабли Азовской и Днепровской речных флотилий. 13 мая (2 мая по старому стилю) 1783 г. 11 кораблей Азовской флотилии вошли в бухту у села Ахтиар (впоследствии Севастополь, военный порт и главная база флота), вскоре к ним присоединились 17 кораблей Днепровской флотилии.

Документом, формально закрепившим образование ЧФ, стал указ императрицы от 24 (13) августа 1785 г. "О распоряжениях по заведению и управлению Черноморского флота и Адмиралтейства". Указом был утвержден штата флота в составе 12 линейных кораблей, 20 фрегатов, 5 судов и 8 транспортов, с общей численностью личного состава 13 тыс. 504 человека. Первым главнокомандующим флотом стал генерал-губернатор Таврической области и Екатеринославского наместничества - генерал-фельдмаршал князь Григорий Потемкин.

В XVIII-XIX вв. флот принимал участие в русско-турецких войнах. В 1799 г. Севастопольская эскадра ЧФ под командованием адмирала Федора Ушакова совершила поход в Средиземное море, во время которого были взяты 16 городов и крепостей, в том числе греческая крепость Корфу.

В октябре 1827 г. в Наваринском сражении линейный корабль "Азов" уничтожил 6 турецких кораблей. Командовал "Азовом" будущий главный командир флота и портов Черного моря Михаил Лазарев. Участники сражения - лейтенант Павел Нахимов, мичман Владимир Корнилов, гардемарин Владимир Истомин - в будущем стали героями обороны Севастополя 1854-1855 гг.

После поражения в Крымской войне по Парижскому мирному договору 1856 г. Россия лишилась права иметь военный флот на Черном море. Эти ограничения были отменены Лондонской конвенцией 1871 г. После этого Россия начала создавать на Черном море паровой броненосный флот, который впоследствии принял активное участие в Первой мировой войне. К осени 1917 г. ЧФ насчитывал уже 177 боевых кораблей, имел транспортную флотилию.

Флот в советское время

После Октябрьской революции 1917 г. при отходе белогвардейских войск генерала Врангеля из Крыма свыше 130 кораблей и судов были уведены за границу. Х съезд Российской коммунистической партии (большевиков), РКП(б), в 1921 г. принял решение о восстановлении Черноморского флота. За 1929-1937 гг. ЧФ получил более 500 боевых кораблей различных классов, сотни боевых самолетов. Были созданы ВВС, береговая оборона и система противовоздушной обороны (ПВО) флота.

Корабли Черноморского флота уже в первые дни Великой Отечественной войны совершили рейды на основные морские базы противника. Особое место в боевых действиях занимают оборона Одессы, Севастополя, Керченско-Феодосийская десантная операция, оборона Кавказа, освобождение Новороссийска.

За годы войны ЧФ провел 24 десантные операции, было потоплено 835 кораблей и судов противника, 539 повреждено. 18 кораблям и частям присвоено звание гвардейских, 228 моряков-черноморцев были удостоены звания Героя Советского Союза, 54 766 - награждены орденами и медалями. 7 мая 1965 г. Черноморский флот был награжден орденом Красного Знамени.

Раздел флота после распада Советского Союза

После распада СССР в 1991 г. Черноморский флот стал объектом спора между Россией и Украиной. Встал вопрос о его разделе. 3 августа 1992 г. в Ялте президенты двух стран Борис Ельцин и Леонид Кравчук подписали соглашение о поэтапном урегулировании проблемы.

9 июня 1995 г. в Сочи президенты РФ и Украины Борис Ельцин и Леонид Кучма заключили соглашение о раздельном базировании российского Черноморского флота России и Военно-морских сил Украины. За Севастополем был закреплен статус главной базы российского флота. Корабли и суда предполагалось разделить в пропорции 81,7% - России, 18,3% - Украине.

На начало 1997 г. в составе ЧФ было 525 боевых кораблей, катеров и вспомогательных судов. 28 мая 1997 г. в Киеве были подписаны три соглашения между Украиной и Россией: о параметрах раздела Черноморского флота, о статусе и условиях его пребывания на территории Украины и о взаиморасчетах. Документы вступили в силу 12 июля 1999 г.

России отошли 388 кораблей и вспомогательных судов. Украина получила 30 боевых кораблей и катеров, одну субмарину, 90 боевых самолетов, 6 кораблей специального назначения и 100 вспомогательных судов. На кораблях российского Черноморского флота был поднят исторический Андреевский флаг. Согласно документам, срок использования российским флотом земли, акваторий, бухт и объектов инфраструктуры в Крыму составлял 20 лет с момента подписания.

21 апреля 2010 г. президенты РФ и Украины Дмитрий Медведев и Виктор Янукович подписали в Харькове Соглашение по вопросам пребывания Черноморского флота РФ на территории Украины. Срок пребывания российской базы в Черном море был продлен на 25 лет (до 2042 г.).

После вхождения Крыма и Севастополя в состав России президент РФ Владимир Путин 2 апреля 2014 г. подписал закон о прекращении действия четырех российско-украинских соглашений по Черноморскому флоту от 1997 г. и 2010 г.

Текущее состояние

Современный Черноморский флот является оперативно-стратегическим объединением ВМФ РФ на Черном море. По состоянию на май 2017 г. в состав флота входят 283 корабля и судна (из них боевых кораблей - 51), личный состав - не менее 25 тыс. военнослужащих. До 2020 г. на флот должны поступить порядка 50 новых кораблей и судов обеспечения.

Флагман ЧФ - гвардейский ракетный крейсер "Москва" (до 15 мая 1995 г. носил имя "Слава") проекта 1164 "Атлант". 11 марта 2016 г. в состав флота вошел "Адмирал Григорович" - первый из шести фрегатов проекта 11356, которые строятся для ЧФ в Калининграде.

По информации командования флота, в 2016 г. корабли и суда обеспечения ЧФ прошли в общей сложности почти 340 тыс. морских миль (около 630 тыс. км), увеличив наплаванность на 45% по сравнению с 2015 г., а продолжительность выполнения задач в море - почти в 2 раза. Моряки флота суммарно провели в море около 3,8 тыс. суток, участвовали в 80 походах (основные задачи выполнялись в составе межфлотской группировки ВМФ России в Средиземном море).

Всего за 2016 г. в акваториях Черного и Средиземного морей было проведено порядка 100 артиллерийских и более 20 ракетных стрельб, свыше 100 глубинных бомбометаний, 30 противоминных упражнений и др. В ноябре 2016 г. боевую стрельбу по инфраструктуре террористических группировок в Сирии комплексом крылатых ракет морского базирования "Калибр" выполнил экипаж фрегата "Адмирал Григорович". Суммарный налет экипажей морской авиации ЧФ превысил 5,5 тыс. часов, было выполнено более 3,6 тыс. боевых упражнений.

Весной 2017 г. фрегат "Адмирал Григорович", морской тральщик "Вице-адмирал Захарьин" проекта 02668 и патрульный катер типа "Раптор" участвовали в двухстороннем военно-морском учении PASSEX совместно с ВМС Турции. В текущем году к месту службы на Черном море должны прибыть фрегат "Адмирал Эссен" проекта 11356Р и новые подводные лодки проекта 06363.

В 2014 г. распоряжением президента России Владимира Путина в Севастополе вновь образовано Черноморское высшее военно-морское ордена Красной Звезды училище имени П.С. Нахимова (действовало в 1937-1992 гг.), которое обеспечивает военно-специальную подготовку флотских офицеров и старшин. "

13 мая - День Черноморского флота ВМФ России: diana_mihailova

С праздником уважаемых Черноморцев!!!

Всё-таки баржечка с самолётами там не помешала бы)) Кочевала бы по всему морю туды, панимаешь, сюды))

----------


## OKA

В продолжение темы ЧФ))



Черноморский флот - 2017. Новости Севастополя и Крыма

"Ну вот и всё..."


Ну вот и всё...: peremogi

Японская правда))  :

----------


## OKA

"..Российский Военно-морской флот (ВМФ) в ходе новой экспедиции изучает возможность создания пункта базирования кораблей на Курилах.
      "Продолжается изучение и освоение перспективных мест базирования флота. В настоящее время силы флота участвуют во второй уникальной научно-исследовательской экспедиции Минобороны и Русского географического общества на остров Курильской гряды Матуа, которая продлится до сентября 2017 года", - сообщили "Интерфаксу" в понедельник в пресс-службе Тихоокеанского флота (ТОФ) по итогам расширенного заседания военного совета флота.
     В прошлом году военные сообщали о планах создать на острове Матуа (Курилы) пункт базирования ТОФ РФ и восстановить там аэродром.
     Прошлой осенью официально сообщалось, что Россия разместила на Курильских островах новейшие береговые ракетные комплексы "Бал" и "Бастион". Боевое дежурство усиленными батареями несет дивизион комплекса "Бастион" на острове Итуруп и дивизион комплекса "Бал" на острове Кунашир, сообщала газета ТОФ "Боевая вахта".
     На островах Курильской гряды развернута пулеметно-артиллерийская дивизия. В мае в пресс-службе Восточного военного округа сообщили, что дивизию переоснащают на новые образцы вооружения и военной техники, в том числе беспилотники. Сообщалось, что для военных на Курилах идет развитие современной инфраструктуры."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=453059

----------


## Avia M

> "..Российский Военно-морской флот (ВМФ) в ходе новой экспедиции изучает возможность создания пункта базирования кораблей на Курилах.


Что-то затягивается изучение. Проверяем японскую "нервную систему"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Что-то затягивается изучение. Проверяем японскую "нервную систему"...


На недавнешней "прессухе" экономфорума, один известный политик РФ саркастически намекнул ребятам из Японии, 

что было бы полезно им освободиться от оккупации))

Ну а там, глядишь, и миролюбивость наступит))

И вдруг, внезапно, Северная Корея станет лучшим другом Японскому государству)))

А пока, ДВ наш))

----------


## Avia M

> Ну а там, глядишь, и миролюбивость наступит))


Для того им сперва необходимо своих "бандеровцев" извести. В стаи сбиваются, речевки оруть, премьер пужается... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Для того им сперва необходимо своих "бандеровцев" извести. В стаи сбиваются, речевки оруть, премьер пужается...


Ну крикуны ихние - явление не массовое.  Но оно есть, и всем сторонам хорошо))

----------


## Avia M

> Ну крикуны ихние - явление не массовое.


Как сказать...

Вики - 
В 1954 г. Япония создала Силы самообороны, параллельно внедряя в общественное сознание страны идеологию реваншизма. Началась пропаганда требований возврата «северных территорий»[17] — архипелага Хабомаи и южных Курильских островов — Кунашир, Итуруп и Шикотан. Из-за этих требований между Японией и Россией до сих пор не подписан мирный договор.
В 1968 г. в японском парламенте были созданы специальные комитеты по делам Окинавы и «северных территорий» и введена должность министра по делам Северных территорий. В 1969 г. правительство Японии учредило правительственную Ассоциацию по «северным территориям» с целью их возвращения. Национальное картографическое управление включило группу островов Хабомаи (в том числе Шикотан, Кунашир и Итуруп) в подсчет общей площади Японии и стало выпускать соответствующие карты. В 1983 г. в Японии вступил в силу закон, дающий право любому японцу объявить своим постоянным местом жительства Кунашир, Шикотан, Итуруп и официально это зарегистрировать независимо от того, жил ли когда-нибудь там он или его семья[18].

https://topwar.ru/105906-vizit-vladi...v-yaponii.html
что в массе своей японцы не готовы к добрососедству и сотрудничеству с Россией. Их цель — вернуть «Северные территории», и тогда будет всем счастье. Потому 80 подписанных в Токио соглашений — это, пожалуй, даже не шаг к сближению и сотрудничеству двух соседних стран, а только намерения сделать такой шаг…

----------


## OKA

" ВМС США провели первые огневые испытания перспективного двигателя для гиперзвукового вооружения, разрабатываемого по программе CPS. Как пишет Defense News, испытания нового двигателя состоялись на предприятии американской компании Northrop Grumman в Промонтори в штате Юта. Перспективная силовая установка станет частью первой ступени гиперзвукового вооружения CPS.

Проект CPS предполагает создание двухступенчатой ракеты-носителя диаметром 87,6 сантиметра. Она будет нести гиперзвуковой планер C-HGB, разрабатываемый американской компанией Dynetics Technical Solutions. Предполагается, что ракета-носитель будет поднимать планер и разгонять его до гиперзвуковой скорости. Затем аппарат будет отстыковываться от носителя и планировать к цели.

Новые ракеты с планерами войдут в номенклатуру вооружений подлодок типа «Вирджиния» пятой серии (Block V). Конструкция этих кораблей несколько изменится по сравнению с субмаринами предыдущих серий. В частности, подлодки получат отсек полезной нагрузки VPM. Это дополнительный отсек с 28 вертикальными пусковыми установками для крылатых ракет BGM-109 Tomahawk. Благодаря такому отсеку подводные лодки типа «Вирджиния» смогут нести по 40 крылатых ракет.

В апреле текущего года ВВС США испытали перспективную гиперзвуковую ракету ARRW. Проверки прошли неудачно — прототип ракеты ARRW не отделился от подвески бомбардировщика B-52, и самолету пришлось вернуться с ним на базу.

Василий Сычёв ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/05/29/chgb

----------


## OKA

" Российские военные провели очередное испытание гиперзвуковой крылатой ракеты "Циркон".
       "В акватории Белого моря головной фрегат проекта 22350 "Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Горшков" выполнил стрельбу гиперзвуковой крылатой ракетой "Циркон" по наземной цели, расположенной на побережье Баренцева моря", - сообщили в Минобороны РФ в понедельник.
       "По данным объективного контроля, ракета "Циркон" прямым попаданием успешно поразила цель на дальность свыше 350 км. В ходе испытаний подтверждены тактико-технические характеристики ракеты "Циркон". Скорость полета составила около 7-ми Махов", - говорится в сообщении Минобороны РФ.
       Комплексом "Циркон" планируется оснащать подводные лодки и надводные корабли Военно-морского флота России, отметили в Минобороны.
       Военное ведомство сообщало об успешных испытательных пусках "Циркона" с фрегата "Адмирал Горшков", в частности, в декабре, ноябре и октябре 2020 года... ". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...553394&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Северный флот России, как ожидается, в понедельник отправит отряд кораблей в поход в Арктику.
       "Из главной базы флота Североморска состоится выход в арктический поход в рамках реализации комплекса мероприятий, направленных на обеспечение защиты интересов Российской Федерации в Арктике", - сообщало Минобороны РФ.
       В составе отряда: большой противолодочный корабль "Североморск", большой морской танкер "Сергей Осипов" и спасательный буксир "Памир".
       1 июля Северный флот сообщал о подготовке похода кораблей по Северному морскому пути с учениями.
       "С августа по октябрь арктическая группировка Северного флота, состоящая из боевых кораблей Кольской флотилии разнородных сил, совершит традиционный, уже десятый поход по трассе Северного морского пути и отработает комплекс тактических учений на континентальном побережье, островах и в акватории морей Северного Ледовитого океана", - сообщала пресс-служба Северного флота.
       В декабре 2019 года начальник российского Генштаба Валерий Герасимов назвал Севморпуть "исторически сложившейся национальной транспортной коммуникацией". Он тогда сказал, что Россия против присутствия на Севморпути иностранных военных кораблей.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...554585&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

В 1991-м... 



Про нынешеие интересные китайские))  :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2382647.html

----------


## Avia M

Самая большая в мире стратегическая атомная подводная лодка (АПЛ) "Дмитрий Донской" (проект 941 УМ "Акула", по классификации НАТО SSBN Typhoon) выведена из боевого состава ВМФ России и будет утилизирована.

https://ria.ru/20220720/apl-18036039...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

патрульные корабли проекта 22160 предлагается вооружить ракетными комплексами "Клаб" и зенитными комплексами "Ресурс", имеющими модульную конструкцию. В настоящее время прорабатывается именно такой вариант вооружения кораблей, следующая серия уже пойдет с новым вооружением.

https://topwar.ru/200450-seriju-patr...medium=desktop

----------

